

Tumblr 'Truly Disappointed' That Twitter Revoked Its Friend-Finding Privileges - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/twitter-tumblr/

======
mehdim
As i mentionned in an other post about it, Twitter seems not respecting API
neutrality (same paradigm as Internet neutrality), the fact that all API 3rd-
party users may have the same rights, access and limits to your API, if they
satisfy same primary conditions (free or paying users) Instagram, Linkedin,
Tumblr...who's next? They have gone crazy since they want to have their
"consistent user experience"...

------
dm8
Do they fear that people can take their social graph to Tumblr? I never
thought Tumblr was anyway similar to Twitter. Tumblr is altogether different
beast when compared to any other social platforms.

------
irunbackwards
The ol' one-two punch.

